# Fuzzy looking sickness?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi my fish have come down with some kind of fuzzy white spots it is not ick I have seen ick before and this is different. These are new fish I got to put in my 44 gallon when it is done cycleing. Any ideas what it could be and how to treat it?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I found out what it is. I think it is Neon Tetra Disease. The fish are neons. And there is no cure for it. :-( I called the LFS were I got them from and they said to bring them back in for a refund. I feel bad for the little guys. They were perfectly fine last night and all the ones in the tank they came from looked fine not a sick looking one in the bunch. I am going to go do more research.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

In case anyone reads this I wanted to say I am going to treat for a fungus incase it is not Neon Tetra Disease I have a 14 day gaurantee on them so if they don't make it I will then take them back but I want to at least try to save the little guys first.:-(


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear they are not well. Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

my fishies are all sick too  i sorry! *hug*


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I went home at lunch to put a med in for fungus. When I got home after work 4 of the 6 were dead but of the remaining 2 one is showing no sign of being sick and the other has alot less white on him than he did before so hopefully at least these 2 will make it. I feel bad because I treated them as soon as they got sick but this disease was a fast killing one.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not fungal infection. It's bacterial infection. You can use a combination of Maracyn and Maracyn 2, or tetracycline.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Lupin,

How can you tell?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's the typical appearance of most bacterial infections. Fungal infections don't start like that. They concentrate in damaged areas only whereas bacterial infections can be in any forms and can appear abruptly especially if your fish has no previous history of being damaged severely that the wound is left untreated. Fungal infections are very rare to come by.


----------

